# dominio en venta de forosdelectronica.com   ¿Qué es?



## betodj (Ene 16, 2011)

DUDA  ¿A qué  se refiere, el dominio en venta de forosdeelectronica.com. de este enlace?

http://www.sedo.com/search/details...._sub=136&partnerid=14455&et_cid=5&et_lid=6534


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 16, 2011)

a que tienes un lindo troyano que no te deja acceder al foro


----------



## Dano (Ene 16, 2011)

Nosotros somos forosdeElectronica, no forosdelectronica.

Si tienes dinero puer lo compras y te armas una web...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 16, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Nosotros somos forosdeElectronica, no forosdelectronica.
> 
> Si tienes dinero puer lo compras y te armas una web...



LOL!!!      A ver quien se pone las pilas y se nos adelanta!


----------



## betodj (Ene 16, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Nosotros somos forosdeElectronica, no forosdelectronica.
> 
> Si tienes dinero puer lo compras y te armas una web...



 puedes ser más explicito..


----------



## angel36 (Ene 16, 2011)

Como te decía Dano.......

Te falto una "e"....y eso ya cambia todo...........


----------



## betodj (Ene 16, 2011)

Ok angel36 y Dano. Entendido... (aguas con los derechos de autor)


----------

